# Freelance license



## Rea (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to setup my own business in Abu Dhabi/ Dubai. I'd like to provide dance classes for kids. 

I contacted Creative Zone and they proposed me the Freelance option. As I want to have a small business, I consider this license to be the most suitable for me. 

However, regarding my research, if I have the license from the FZ, I am only allowed to do business inside the FZ only. When I mentioned my concern to the consultant from the CZ, he told me, that I can just partner with a mainland company (e.g. a school, where I will provide my trainings) and it will be legal. Simply - even if you have FZ license, just always partner with a mainland company and it will be like the mainland company is in charge of the business and not you. And you can do your business even outside the FZ. That sounds a bit confusing...

Can I trust Creative zone and setup the business? Is it legal to provide such services outside the FZ? I am very confused. I will be very thankful for your help guys!


----------

